
Windows 10 finally surpasses Windows 7 globally - gator-io
https://netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx?options=%7B%22filter%22%3A%7B%22%24and%22%3A%5B%7B%22deviceType%22%3A%7B%22%24in%22%3A%5B%22Desktop%2Flaptop%22%5D%7D%7D%5D%7D%2C%22dateLabel%22%3A%22Custom%22%2C%22attributes%22%3A%22share%22%2C%22group%22%3A%22platformVersion%22%2C%22sort%22%3A%7B%22share%22%3A-1%7D%2C%22id%22%3A%22platformsDesktopVersions%22%2C%22dateInterval%22%3A%22Monthly%22%2C%22dateStart%22%3A%222018-12%22%2C%22dateEnd%22%3A%222018-12%22%2C%22segments%22%3A%22-1000%22%7D
======
gator-io
It looks like this is mostly due to an increase in China. Chinese numbers are
very volatile, so we'll have to wait and see if this is permanent.

The global trend for last year: [https://netmarketshare.com/operating-system-
market-share.asp...](https://netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-
share.aspx?id=platformsDesktopVersions)

